# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Program për të regjistruar këngët nga kasetat në kompjuter

## benseven11

Nje menyre teper e thjeshte dhe e lehte per te rregjistruar kenget qe ke ne manjetofon duke i kaluar ne kompjuter
Programi qe ben kete pune quhet Audacity 1.6mb
per ta bere gati kompjuterin qe te marre kenget nga kaseta ne manjetofon duhet nje kabell njeri fund i kabllit futet te brima mbrapa kompjuterit aty ku futet kablli i mikrofonit dhe ana tjeter e kabllit futet te brima  qe  perdoret per kufjet. pasi eshte bere lidhja dhe programi dhe eshte gati per te rregjistruar shtypet butoni Play i manjetofonit ne fillim dhe pastaj butoni rekord ne program.Pasi kenga mbaron se regjistruari shtypet ne program te butoni stop.Klikohet te File dhe te menuja  shtyp save dhe e ben save ne nje folder ku te duash.Folderat behen save me prapashtesen aup(audacity project) per ti kthyer keto skedare ne
ne skedare mp3 shkarkohet nje program i vogel lame 3.93.1
Audacity eshte tek kjo faqe
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/windows.php?lang=en
Programi shtese Lame eshte tek kjo faqe
http://mitiok.free.fr/
detaje dhe pyetje per programin eshte te kjo faqe
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/faq.php?lang=en
tutorial tek kjo faqe
http://www.daniel.uklinux.net/tutorial/ 
e provova regjistrova disa kenge.programi punon shume mire
Vetem se niveli i volumit nuk duhet cuar maximal deri ne fund
te manjetofoni ose te programi se ka rrezik te deformohet ose prishet cilesia e zerit


*Moderatori:* Lexoni edhe temën Guidë për regjistrimin e këngëve

----------


## R2T

Ben ide e mire vetem se, te njejten gje mund ta besh fare thjeshte me Windows MovieMaker, pa patur nevoje te instalosh fare program tjeter. Moviemaker, vjen i instaluar ne cdo program Windows

----------


## benseven11

Po ke te drejte tani e pashe mund te behet save nje skedar kenge  pa video vetem me audio si window media audio( WMA ) file.

----------


## Akulli

megjithate duhet pergezuar benseven11 se me ne fund futi dicka te hajrit.
Kjo ju hyn ne pune kryesisht userave qe perdorin versione te windows 2000 e me te vjeter. Me duket se windows movie maker nuk vejn me win2k por vetem me xp.
Natyrisht kur ke winxp eshte me mire me windows movie maker.

Per te rregjistruar nga VHS ne komputer do me hynte ne pune ndonje pro0gram, n.q.s. ka dikush ndonje ide, megjithse do shof dhe vete.
Cheers,
Oni

----------


## benseven11

Mund te perdoret si program Virtual dub
te kjo faqe http://www.virtualdub.org/
e rendesishme :mace e verdhe: e lexohet dokumentacioni
me pytje dhe pergjigje per perdorimin.
Programi ka edhe aftesi per te edituar
Program tjeter ABC roll
http://www.winsite.com/bin/Info?500000027579
keto dy programe me lart jane falas
Program tjeter eshte
Pctv nga pinnacle systems
te kjo faqe
ftp://ftp.pinnaclesys.de/driver/pc/pctv/
ose programi Hollywood FX(200$) te Matrox.com
ketu eshte nje guide  qe jep me hollesi
regjistrimin e videove
http://www.arstechnica.com/guide/aud.../vidcap-1.html
Per regjistrim duhet videocarte e tipit TV tuner cart ose Hauppage
ose Marvel   tek
http://www.matrox.com/mga/products/m...0_etv/home.cfm
Videocartat me te mira sot per sot per kete pune jane
marka "All in Wonder Pro" para ca kohesh kane qene 300 dollare
Nuk e di sa jane tani.
Nje Menyre Tjeter akoma me e thjeshte dhe e shpejte per te rregjistruar  VHS videot  jo ne computer po ne CD eshte te blesh nje Video CD Recorder
ja nje faqe
http://www.smarthomepro.com/9702.html

----------


## FlashMx

O Beno si e ka emrin ai kablli se nuk di si ti them shitesit, persa i perket njeres ane te kabllit ti the qe futet ne vendin e mikorfonit ne njesine qendrore dhe ana tjeter e kabllit futet tek vendi i kufjeve te manjetofonit apo jo? (Ashtu sic e kuptova una ).
Thnx Anyway man!
FlashMx

----------


## benseven11

Thuaji per audio/stereo  cable. shikoje si eshte tek kjo faqja
http://skyhawktech.com/cable_cybercorder.html
Futi nje te printuar faqes dhe tregoja shitesit
i ke dy lloje zgjedh ke te duash
sigurohu qe ta blesh 6 feet cable,ka edhe me gjatesi me te madhe qe ste hyn ne pune
Tek  dyqani Radio shack-ut ke sa te duash
Nuk e di a ka nga keto COMP USA apo jo
ose mund ta porositesh nga ndonje websajt mund te jete me cmim me te lire se radio shack-u

----------


## Gepardi

nuk futet kablli aty ku futet mikrofoni. po ne vendin e quajtur "Line In" i cili ndodhet midis vendit te mikrofonit dhe vendit te bokseve.

----------


## benseven11

e shikoj e paskam vene tek posti gabim
ok faleminderit

----------


## FlashMx

Thnx a lot guys!
Rrofshi cuna!

----------


## edspace

Më poshtë është një foto e kabllit që të duhet. 
Ka të njëjtin spinë nga të dyja anët në madhësine 3.5mm. 
Është e njëjta spinë që kanë edhe shume prej kufjeve. N.q.s jeton në Amerikë mund ta gjesh në RadioShack. E ka emrin 3.5MM STEREO CABLE Male to Male (mashkull jo llafe).

Për rezultate të mira të rekomandoj të përdorësh një kasetofon siç është demostruar më poshtë. Një anë e kabllit futet tek kufjet dhe ana tjetër tek line-in ose mikrofon i kompjuterit. Line-in zakonisht është me e pastër. 

Ky program nuk është keq për inçizim.
http://www.unrelatedinventions.com/Audiotools/

----------


## vloonjat

ore qenkeni te pa pare ju ore. Une kam dashur per rreth 4 vjet qe disa kaseta me kenge labce te vjetra te mund ti ktheja ne digital format, se po u humbet kualiteti.

rrofshi se me bete pune!!

----------


## FlashMx

Rrofsh Edo!
Flm shume!
FlashMx

----------


## mastersoft

Pershendetje ,

Kam disa kate dhe dua ti regjistroj kenget nga kaseta ne kompjuter.Dua te di :

1.Cilat lloja te paisje me duhen ? dhe si ti lidh ? (cfare lloj kabllo apo dicka tjeter)

2.Cili program duhet ?

tung

----------


## baaroar

E perse nuk i kalon nga kaseta ne nje CD (mjafton te kesh nje magnetofon qe pervec CD luan edhe kasetat)
Pastaj nga CD ( ku kenget jane te formatit .cda i kalon ne kompjuter ne formatin qe deshiron p.sh. .wma ose .mp3 )

----------


## Nessus

Unë personalisht i kam inçizuar disa këngë nga kasetat dhe i kam kaluar ne mp3.
Procedura eshte kjo dhe duhet ta kesh kete material:

* nje kabell "jack" nga dy anët
* një karte zeri te kompjuterit (nga e cila varet kualiteti i zerit)
* Nje lexues i kasetes "tradicionale" (magnetofon, HIFI, etc...)
* Nje zmadhues(amplifikator) i zërit (une kam perdor tabell te miksazhit)
* Nje program per inçizim (une kam perdor Sound Forge )

----------


## mastersoft

> Unë personalisht i kam inçizuar disa këngë nga kasetat dhe i kam kaluar ne mp3.
> Procedura eshte kjo dhe duhet ta kesh kete material:
> 
> * nje kabell "jack" nga dy anët
> * një karte zeri te kompjuterit (nga e cila varet kualiteti i zerit)
> * Nje lexues i kasetes "tradicionale" (magnetofon, HIFI, etc...)
> * Nje zmadhues(amplifikator) i zërit (une kam perdor tabell te miksazhit)
> * Nje program per inçizim (une kam perdor Sound Forge )


A mund te me tregoni pak me hollesisht mbi kete menyre si te lidhen dhe spo e kuptoj kete fjali "* Nje zmadhues(amplifikator) i zërit (une kam perdor tabell te miksazhit)" 

tung

----------


## Nessus



----------


## benseven11

Kete lloj regjistrimi e kam provuar,me kenge regjistrim direkt nga ndonje stacion radio,si dhe me kaseta.Problemi eshte se nuk i eviton dot zhurmat.Ne regjistrim futen zhurma.Nuk do kesh kenge te pastra sic mund ti gjesh ne limewire ose warez.Ne rastin e regjistrimit me kaseta mund te kete perseri jo pasterti te zerit,zhurma kercitje,qe per tu pastruar kane pune dhe ske garanci ti eleminosh komplet.Ne regjistrim volumi nuk duhet mbajtur shume lart,pasi shancet per zhurma jane me te medha.Kerkohet manjetofon me cilesi shume te larte zeri,ose radio cilesore si Bosse ose radio satelitore me transmetim HD qe kane shume pasterti.Me keto lloj radiosh ja vlen.Me manjetofona te zakonshem thjesht do i hapesh pune vetes dhe s'do ngelesh i kenaqur me regjistrimet.

----------


## Mister Enigma

Eu euuuuuu qe sa po mendoj ta gjej një kabllo të tillë dhe po e lë për asgjë kur e mora vesh që e kam pasur tërë kohën. Një kabllo të tillë e ka TV Tuneri im. Kur e pashë që po përmendet Line In m'u kujtua që TV Tuneri lidhet me Line in dhe e pashë se kablloja qenka me dy spina të njëjta që mund të hyjnë në vendin e kufjeve. Shumë bukur. 
Ju përgëzoj pqër guidën. Shumë e qëlluar. Për meraklitë që kanë kaseta me këngë që kurrë nuk janë futur nëpër CD kjo është ajo që kërkohet.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

